# How low is your lowered B14 really?



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm having a ton of bad luck with my B14 SE-R. I am wondering how low your lowered car is compared with how low the manufacture said it was supposed to be.

i.e. my eibach sportlines are supposed to be 1.9'' lower in front and 1.4'' in rear and they are 3.5+ inches lower in front and I'm tucked an inch in the rear so the back went down like 4''. Ive checked the assembly and all the parts are there and I sent the springs back to eibach and the new set is just as low. So, I'm looking for a set that dropp about 2'' or did I miss something on mine or am I just unlucky/stupid?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

did you just change the springs?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

with springs and shock combo, dont go lower than 1.5" (prokit) cuz it will mess up the geometry of your suspension. You also need a good set of shocks, the kyb agx's are the best and relaly only good ones available unless you go shorten struts.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I thought the sportlines dropped the car 1.9 all around.

Thats why I brough the h&r & they are like 1.5f 1.2r for the even look


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> with springs and shock combo, dont go lower than 1.5" (prokit) cuz it will mess up the geometry of your suspension. You also need a good set of shocks, the kyb agx's are the best and relaly only good ones available unless you go shorten struts.


thats why I was asking. If he just did the springs, thats probably why, he's more then likly blown the shocks.



nx2krider93[
I thought the sportlines dropped the car 1.9 all around. [/quote said:


> na, where the b14 has a bigger fenderwell in the front, the drops aren't even, however it makes it look more even due to this. Its all stickied in the suspension forum.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

and also note that if you lower a B14 too much, you'll lose suspension travel.
well, unless you get the ME setup. 
i have prokits on my b14 and i admit, i want to lower the front. i should have gotten H&R like on my other car.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

if you lower any car, you start losing travel .

Also....the sportlines do drop for the most part fairly even....because the front fender wells are cut differently, they look like the front is higher but it is not....

I have the sportlines...stuck a leveler on the frame in the middle of the car, and its comepletely level....

Also, the ME mounts, definately help.

If you plan on doing a sportline drop...use AGX shocks/struts with ME mounts and koni bumpstops ..... and youll be good to go....there is a search function and stickies

take a look at my car in my sig link .....i have the sportlines in there...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> thats why I was asking. If he just did the springs, thats probably why, he's more then likly blown the shocks.
> 
> 
> 
> na, where the b14 has a bigger fenderwell in the front, the drops aren't even, however it makes it look more even due to this. Its all stickied in the suspension forum.




the springs are all the same as in drop prokit and sport line drop the front and the back the same. 

for sometime people were usin sportlines in the front and prokits in the back to get the even drop.

Thats why I went with h&r's on my se-l to even the look out a little


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

also check out the suspension forum that has tons of threads for the b14


----------



## GA16DE200sx (Sep 7, 2005)

> thats why I was asking. If he just did the springs, thats probably why, he's more then likly blown the shocks.


Shocks and srtuts have nothing to do with ride height. The springs dictate how high the car will be off the ground. I do agree that it is a good idea to upgrade both at the same time because as psuLemon said it starts to mess with geometry.


----------



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

I did AGXs with the sportlines. When the new set came from eibach (they replaced them as borderline too low) I used GR2s and they are blown already. Is anyone else using sportlines on their B14 and finding it much lower than advertised?
What is ME?
I take it the H&R springs were about as low as advertised.
BTW my camber is only 1.0 degrees negative in front so its not a geometry issue they are just way lower than the 1.9/1.4 that was advertised. Eibach had no explaination for my car being so low except I put them together wrong. I used the dealer schematic and made sure every part was there; and I ve done them twice now (front and rear).
Yall were my last hope before I buy new stuff cause I can't take the ride. I'm going to search the suspension section, and hope for the best.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ME is motivational engineering, they used to make a set of shorten struts which would allow a 2.5" drop with no problems. the GR2 are direct replacements and will blow faster than monica in the white house.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

El Nismo said:


> I did AGXs with the sportlines. When the new set came from eibach (they replaced them as borderline too low) I used GR2s and they are blown already. Is anyone else using sportlines on their B14 and finding it much lower than advertised?
> What is ME?
> I take it the H&R springs were about as low as advertised.
> BTW my camber is only 1.0 degrees negative in front so its not a geometry issue they are just way lower than the 1.9/1.4 that was advertised. Eibach had no explaination for my car being so low except I put them together wrong. I used the dealer schematic and made sure every part was there; and I ve done them twice now (front and rear).
> Yall were my last hope before I buy new stuff cause I can't take the ride. I'm going to search the suspension section, and hope for the best.


Of course the GR-2's are gonna blow , basically the stock shocks....

Just get what i mentioned ::
kyb agx's. sportline springs, knoi bumpstops and the ME mounts and ull be fine....cause the ME mounts basically eliminate all possibility of bottoming


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> Of course the GR-2's are gonna blow , basically the stock shocks....
> 
> Just get what i mentioned ::
> kyb agx's. sportline springs, knoi bumpstops and the ME mounts and ull be fine....cause the ME mounts basically eliminate all possibility of bottoming


Not true on sportlines. While they DO HELP you will still bottom them. I also recommend the Koni bumpstops on this setup.


----------



## El Nismo (Jun 21, 2004)

I still have AGXs on the rear. I sent the fronts in for warantee and it took like 3 months to get them back from NOPI, so I bought GR2 because that is what I had on my 92 NX2000 with sportlines and it was not too low (about as advertised 2'') and the car did not bottom out and all my friends said for a lowered car it rode and handled great. I didn't put the GR2s on till the new springs came from Eibach and then I double checked the assemblies to make sure all the parts are there and hoped the new springs would make the car sit higher. If anything its a 1/2 inch lower than the old "borderline set" they replaced. I have an inch of gap in front and an inch tucked in rear on 205/50-15s. The back doesn't bottom out so bad or even rub, the front is like the supension from a train.

I read the B14/Eibach sticky and mostly people talk about how they suck but don't say "I thought these things were only supposed go down 2''". Which leads me to believe I had the wrong B14 parts in there, or I missed something, or they changed the 98 and no one has figured it out. Many suspension pieces in catalogues I see are 95-97 only, no 98 200sx or 99 sentras. 

Anyone using sportline/prokit a lot lower than advertised? Remember prokit is only supposed to be 1''/.4''.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

El Nismo said:


> I still have AGXs on the rear. I sent the fronts in for warantee and it took like 3 months to get them back from NOPI, so I bought GR2 because that is what I had on my 92 NX2000 with sportlines and it was not too low (about as advertised 2'') and the car did not bottom out and all my friends said for a lowered car it rode and handled great. I didn't put the GR2s on till the new springs came from Eibach and then I double checked the assemblies to make sure all the parts are there and hoped the new springs would make the car sit higher. If anything its a 1/2 inch lower than the old "borderline set" they replaced. I have an inch of gap in front and an inch tucked in rear on 205/50-15s. The back doesn't bottom out so bad or even rub, the front is like the supension from a train.
> 
> I read the B14/Eibach sticky and mostly people talk about how they suck but don't say "I thought these things were only supposed go down 2''". Which leads me to believe I had the wrong B14 parts in there, or I missed something, or they changed the 98 and no one has figured it out. Many suspension pieces in catalogues I see are 95-97 only, no 98 200sx or 99 sentras.
> 
> Anyone using sportline/prokit a lot lower than advertised? Remember prokit is only supposed to be 1''/.4''.



I just think that you are not measuring things properly. I had Sportlines and they were pretty much what was advertised. Remember that shocks and struts have NOTHING to do with ride height when used with OEM style lowering springs! 

If it sits too low for your tastes then try something else.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i am running prokits, agx's, koni bumpstops and me rear mounts and my ride is good. I dont have an extreme drop. All this is on a 98 200sx. the only time i bottom out is when i hit the potholes on the very nice PA roads.


----------



## blacksentra (Sep 8, 2005)

*....*

bad to put coulovers on stock shocks?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

.......


blacksentra said:


> bad to put coulovers on stock shocks?


yes


----------



## h8stoplights (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a 97 sentra gxe and i want to lower it, i want to know the cheepest way but the best way also, I know im going to drop around 400$ in parts i think... i just put 17's with 205/40's and i dunno if it will make it look better but i think i might try to put 235's on the back.



I wish i knew what the hell i was doing.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

h8stoplights said:


> I have a 97 sentra gxe and i want to lower it, i want to know the cheepest way but the best way also, I know im going to drop around 400$ in parts i think... i just put 17's with 205/40's and i dunno if it will make it look better but i think i might try to put 235's on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i knew what the hell i was doing.


 hahah, you are bout 400-500 off, shocks alone will cost you over $400 to do a REAL drop without blowing your shocks and struts and not messing up your suspension dynamics and yoru car itself, will cost you a lot. You want good shocks, nothing less than KYB agx, cuz all others blow out quickly on dropped cars. Hyperco's springs, koni bumpstops, and if you can motivational rear strut mounts. now that will run you around 800... now if you need an alignment thats an additional 100 for all 4 wheels. go into the suspension section and do research, cuz if you go cheap, you will mess things up and have to redue them costing you a lot more money.


----------

